# Youtuber Dawnyele Passed Away



## Skiggle (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so shocked!!!
May she rest in peace.
Prayers for her family and baby.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UXSTdkySH0&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 20, 2012)

I just found out as well


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2012)

I found this out a few hours ago...I didn't want to post it. So sad.


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww man.  This is so sad. I feel for her family and friends.

I had recently subscribed to her.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 20, 2012)

I actually just came back from running to the store and decided to log on You Tube and saw Nalia's post as well.  I am shocked because Dawnyele just posted last week that she and baby were fine.  

I'm subscribed to both of them.   I am BEYOND shocked!!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Oct 20, 2012)

.  What happened?


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 20, 2012)

so sad, my prayers are with her family


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow....my deepest condolences, and prayers to her family.  I almost died from postpartum complications myself...her poor baby...


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 20, 2012)

Prayers out to her and her family....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 20, 2012)

very sorry to hear this! never heard of her before, going to do a yt search.


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 20, 2012)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> .  What happened?



... complications with her pregnancy.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 20, 2012)

She sounds familiar is her yt page still up?...


This is just too sad....her poor baby may she rip


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Oct 20, 2012)

The last video she uploaded http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7yalQgk2Ow&feature=plcp

so sad


----------



## mscurly (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG I havent watched the video but please say it aint so.

I liked her I thought she was so sweet.

My prayers to her family


----------



## Marand13 (Oct 20, 2012)

This is devastating!! She was one of my first followers when I started youtube back in '08 and we have been following each other ever since. I got to know her personally. She was such a beautiful person. I really want to know how this happened... And I pray that her baby comes out of this ok.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 20, 2012)

That's so sad. She had such a great spirit that shined through when watching her videos.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

This is so sad....praying for her family.


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 20, 2012)

May she rest in peace.


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! This is so sad. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh this is so sad, rest In peace. I pray God gives her family strength, this must be so hard for them


----------



## venusfly (Oct 20, 2012)

RIP!  I was not aware of her before today but I am so sad for her poor baby who will never know it's mother. So sad!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2012)

Praying for her family. This is so sad


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 20, 2012)

I found out a few hours ago as well. I have followed her on YouTube for a while now. She will be missed. Praying for her husband, children, and family.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 20, 2012)

This is sad, and scary. I just came across her youtube channel a few months ago. I saw that she just posted a video a week ago. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

I watched her last video... It was sad. Praying for her family and her baby too.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 20, 2012)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> .  What happened?



LovelyLouboutin

After listening to nalia1908's video, it sounds like she died from giving birth to her baby.


----------



## Toy (Oct 20, 2012)

So sad may she rest in peace.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 20, 2012)

This is so sad! I've been one of her subscribers for quite some time.  She even commented on one of Naptural85's videos recently and said she & the baby were fine.  RIP


----------



## lasmom (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been away from LHCF for AWHILE.  This is the first post I read. It is always so sad when young people pass away. GOD had a plan for her. We should all take comfort in knowing that. GOD keep her family, friends and loved.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Oct 20, 2012)

*This is very sad....I have never heard of her/never watched her videos but I am going to say a prayer for her family. *


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

I was shocked and saddened to hear this news. She seemed so sweet and was still so young.


----------



## Love Always (Oct 20, 2012)

She had a sweet spirit, I'm really sad to hear this. May she rest in peace.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 20, 2012)

I am beyond shocked and saddened by this. I just talked to her last week on email and she was so excited about the baby. I just can't believe it. I met her at the World Natural Hair Show in ATL and she was the sweetest. I hope and pray that her baby makes it and for the strength of her husband in raising them without her...RIP Dawnyele.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 20, 2012)

Noooo..... Followed her from day 1 cos we have the exact same texture of hair.... and have been supporting each other thru our pregnancies.... she was 3 weeks ahead of me (pregnancy wise).... Oh God please... May her soul rest in peace....I feel so devastated... you know like if it happened to her, it could happen to me too with this whole pregnancy thing... I mean, how different was she from me?


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG...this brings tears to my eyes, i feel for any child that doesn't get the blessing of a mother......**wishing the best for the husband and baby**


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 20, 2012)

I read she had a heart attack. May she RIP.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

In her video, she kept saying that she was so tired and that the baby kept her up throughout the night and she worked full time and was already a mom to a 8 year old.

This is horrible...my heart goes out to her family.


----------



## Son26 (Oct 20, 2012)

So sad.  My heart goes out to her family.  Rest In Peace Dawnyele.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 20, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Noooo..... Followed her from day 1 cos we have the exact same texture of hair.... and have been supporting each other thru our pregnancies.... she was 3 weeks ahead of me (pregnancy wise).... Oh God please... May her soul rest in peace....I feel so devastated... you know like if it happened to her, it could happen to me too with this whole pregnancy thing... I mean, how different was she from me?



All you can do is pray. My mom died from pregnancy complications, i was blessed with four healthy boys. I went through my own health related with 3. Pregnancy though safer then long ago, is still so risky. I am praying for u and ur baby! You will be fine sis... big hug.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 20, 2012)

How awful. I wasn't familiar with her but of course, all my sympathies, thoughts and prayers to her family, friends and followers.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 20, 2012)

This is so sad.  May she rest in peace.  I will keep her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Oct 20, 2012)

RIP. This is so sad. I pray for her family.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 20, 2012)

I didn't know her, but untimely deaths are always so sad.  How can it be pregnancy complications if she already had the baby? This stuff is always so sad.  Really makes you think. Life is so precious!

ETA: I just saw the last video she posted and I guess she hadn't had the baby yet. I assumed she had already had the baby.


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 20, 2012)

Love her, God rest her soul and prayers to her family.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 20, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> I didn't know her, but untimely deaths are always so sad.  *How can it be pregnancy complications if she already had the baby?* This stuff is always so sad.  Really makes you think. Life is so precious!
> 
> ETA: I just saw the last video she posted and I guess she hadn't had the baby yet. I assumed she had already had the baby.



You are not out of danger after you have a baby unfortunately.  6 weeks after you are still in the postpartum period and getting back to normal.  

I didn't hear of Dawnyele until today but may she RIP.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 20, 2012)

This is so sad. My father's mother died while giving birth. From her last video is sounds like she had a scare not too long ago. wow Praying for her spirit, baby and family


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 20, 2012)

May she rest in peace. So sorry for her families lost.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 20, 2012)

My little cousin died at the age of 25 last year after giving birth to her baby. Beautiful little girl who will never know her mother. Sad.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Oct 20, 2012)

This makes me so sad!  I read about it earlier and I was stunned.  I have her family in my prayers.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 20, 2012)

She posted on her fb page this week that she had 5 weeks f work left before she goes out on maternity leave.


----------



## Gibsongal (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so shocked and saddened. May she rest in peace. I really enjoyed her videos. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Oct 20, 2012)

This is so terribly sad I'm learning about childbirth and there's so much risk with natural delivery. Which is why doctors push for csections so they don't get sued. I don't understand though how they could not detect she had a heart condition or that her bp was abnormally high between contractions. May she rest in peace and may God watch over her baby.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> In her video, she kept saying that she was so tired and that the baby kept her up throughout the night and she worked full time and was already a mom to a 8 year old.
> 
> This is horrible...my heart goes out to her family.



Yea I heard her say that several times.


----------



## JBunnie (Oct 20, 2012)

Her family and new born are in my prayers.


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 20, 2012)

I am praying truly praying for this young lady's family. I lost my Aunt 3 days after her baby, my cousin, was born due to pregnancy complications and my parents and their dad end up raising those boys at age 6 weeks and 4 years old. They are 17 and 21 now and it still hurts my heart to know they didn't get to grow up with their mother. I will keep this family in my prayers...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 20, 2012)

My prayers go out to her family.

This makes me even MORE terrified to ever get pregnant.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Oct 20, 2012)

Lola Kinkz just posted a video and the Husband posted a photo of the baby that was saved on Facebook. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqf5vu8ySEg

Life is so so precious. I pray that her husband, her 8 year old son, and mother finds peace.


----------



## kandake (Oct 20, 2012)

I have no words .  This is truly sad.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sorry ladies. May she rest in peace


----------



## vmerie (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness.  I have never bumped into her channel before today but it is truly sad to lose someone you have gotten to know even if it is just through youtube.   May she R.I.P.


----------



## finickyone (Oct 20, 2012)

This is truly heartbreaking! Her videos were so helpful to me & I loved her spirit. My prayers go out to this family!

Sent from my iPad2 using LHCF


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 20, 2012)

How devastating.  May God bring comfort to the family and friends.  I have never seen her videos but I will watch tonight.  I am praying for all suffering her loss.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 20, 2012)

Just saw this on FB and came to see if it had been posted.  I'm still in shock.  Wow.


----------



## ColibriNoir (Oct 21, 2012)

May she RIP. Dear Lord, please watch over and bless her children and husband.


----------



## curlycoquette (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm honestly in shock.


----------



## NaturalJael (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear Heavenly Father,

Right now, there is a family that needs you, more than they have probably ever needed you before. Lord, I pray that they turn to you for comfort and peace. 

Father, for her husband & children- JESUS! Only you Lord, only you... I pray that when they miss her or think about her, they remember its ok to cry but smile because of the good times. 

There is no comfort greater than yours. 

For her mother, father and siblings, keep them Father...

In your mighty and glorious name!

Amen

I had an overwhelming urge to pray after reading this post because it stirred up soooo many emotions for me. I can relate as I just gave birth 11 weeks ago and I had a friend who passed from complications with birth. After all the years that have passed, it still seems like yesterday. judy4all, I know what you mean and what you are feeling or felt is valid.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 21, 2012)

So very sad. As a mom, my heart breaks. I will pray for her family's strength.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 21, 2012)

This is beyond sad.  I feel for her baby, child, husband and entire family.  I am truly shocked.


----------



## BAABound (Oct 21, 2012)

This is so sad. I'm praying for her family.


----------



## WantNatural (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm sitting here in tears.  Her name is familiar but I don't think I ever watched any of her videos before I saw her last one tonight.  I pray for her, and her family.  I pray for the health of her newborn son, and for her 8 year old who is missing his/her mommy.

Life is so fragile.  I lost my first son when he was 6 days old...beyond heartbreaking.  It was 14 years before I had my second son, and he was an emergency c-section.  I'm devastated and I didn't even know her through YT, but for such a joyous event turn to tragedy...all I can do is pray.


----------



## Whisper29 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am in shock I can remember just recently admiring her version of the mini twist and how good they looked...wow ....her family are In my prayers


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 21, 2012)

So unfortunate. She was one of the first youtubers to support my apparel line. She had a beautiful spirit. RIP!!


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 21, 2012)

That is so sad! May she rest in peace.


----------



## ItsMeFre (Oct 21, 2012)

This is such a sad thing to read. I never  watched her but I am praying for peace for her family.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Oct 21, 2012)

Life is so fragile...

May she R.I.P and may God bless and comfort her family.


----------



## havilland (Oct 21, 2012)

this tragedy reminds me of how fragile and precious each moment is....

i am so saddened by this for her family.  i pray her son is healthy and strong and know his mommy's spirit lives on in him. RIP


----------



## ilong (Oct 21, 2012)

It is always difficult and sad when God calls one of his angels to sleep and rest.  

May our loving and mericful God, give her family and friends comfort, peace and strength.

Sleep and Rest well Dawnyele.


----------



## Danewshe (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my god. I'm in tears. what the hell? May she rest in peace.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 21, 2012)

Omg I remember watching one of her videos, that's so sad, I wish her baby the best with going through life with his/her mother, made me tear up


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> In her video, she kept saying that she was so tired and that the baby kept her up throughout the night and she worked full time and was already a mom to a 8 year old.
> 
> This is horrible...my heart goes out to her family.



And she was really winded in that video too which is a big red flag. This is so sad. And I heard she was an only child and her mother is still living. If so,  I pray even more for her mother. The woman must be devastated.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 21, 2012)

Prayers for her family...how sad.


----------



## Garner (Oct 21, 2012)

So sad.  She had such a beautiful spirit and was always encouraging of others.  May God grant her family comfort and strength during this difficult time.


----------



## manter26 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, this is very sad and shocking. I thought she said she was doing okay in her last video...I didn't watch it all the way through. May she rest in peace and my condolences to her family...husband and new baby especially.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## darlingdiva (Oct 21, 2012)

I just said a prayer for her.

This is so sad.  Not long ago, Kyllah's Mom passed, and now Dawnyele is gone.

This is truly a wake-up call about how much we all should make our lives valuable and not take our loved ones for granted because you never know when you're looking at someone, or are in the person's presence, or are hearing the person's voice for the very last time.

I am subscribed to her on YouTube, and I saw her video about the baby update.  I am shocked.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow... never saw her videos until I saw this thread. My heart goes out to her family. I can't even imagine the pain they must be going through. 

Rest in peace


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 21, 2012)

what kind of complications did she have exactly ?
This is indeed very sad ,especially after watching her last video where she says her baby is very healthy and everything is going great ...


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't know her but I read about it on twitter. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 21, 2012)

Coilyheadchick aka jcokes7 just updated her fb page, she spoke to Dawns husband and the baby is breathing on his own.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my may her soul rest in peace and may god shine his light on her family omg very sad....I keep telling people it's a very hard thing to be pregnant because its such a strain on the body oh my how sad


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't think I've heard of her before now. This is very sad. May her soul rest in peace. I'm glad the baby is breathing on his own now.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 21, 2012)

I am deeply saddened. She seemed like such a beautiful woman inside and out. My heart aches for her family.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm subscribed to her too and this is the first thread I read upon logging on . I am so shocked and hurt for her. She seemed like such a warm, giving person.

So sorry for her and her family. As said in the Bible "time and unforeseen occurrence befall us all" We never know when we will be seeing our loved ones for the last time.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is beyond devastating.  I didn't know her, but my heart aches for her family.  I remember over 20yrs ago, my Mom lost a close friend after she gave birth to her son.  I remember as a child thinking, how in the world can having a baby kill you?  I pray that the child does well, and those around are able to show him how much his Mother loved him...


----------



## Lila25 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rest Peacefully....


----------



## Pooks (Oct 21, 2012)

She just commented on my video the day before yesterday! It really shocked and saddened me to hear this news yesterday.

She's gonna be sorely missed, we were subscribed to each other and she was like my big sister in my head.  

judy4all I feel you hun, I think my hubby had the same feelings when I was telling him about it.  I just keep praying for the continued health and covering of myself and baby, and will for you too hun. Hugs.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 21, 2012)

May she rest  in  peace.  I enjoyed her channel.  This is soo sad.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Oct 21, 2012)

This is so sad. May her soul rest in peace and I pray for her family.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi ladies. I don't post much but I wanted to share this with you,

I'm TastiRedbone on YT and I have been in contact with LolaKinkz, who is also in contact with JCokes and we want to honor Dawnyele. 

It is a virtual baby shower. The family is in need right now, She was registered at babies R us and all they have right now is a crib.

Zaylen is now breathing on his own and will be able to come home within a few weeks and his dad doesn't have anything and the family is asking for our help.

Here is the video I just did right after getting off the phone with LolaKinkz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgktZC1I12A&feature=youtu.be

 Please take the time to view and share this video for Dawnyele. We would like to honor her by having a virtual baby shower.


----------



## Billygirl61 (Oct 21, 2012)

So very sad to hear this news even tho I did not know her, praying for her family as they grieve her loss.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't know of her channel but this is very heartbreaking -- may she rest in peace and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## DayStar (Oct 21, 2012)

OMG, I'm floored. This is terrible.


----------



## UnexpectedDamsel (Oct 21, 2012)

This is so sad. May her soul rip.  I am so happy that the baby will at least have videos of his/her mother, so they can have SOMETHING, however small, to hold onto of their mother.


----------



## Bnster (Oct 21, 2012)

So sad, may her soul rest in peace and keep her baby safe and live a long and healthy life.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 21, 2012)

So sad. Seems she had a heart attack and they had to take baby early. Glad he is improving...that video was so sad and chilling... Especially the bit where she mentioned not having much time left (in reference to baby, but still) 

gosh, I always heard giving birth is like one foot in the bed, the other in the grave. So many unforeseen medical issues often get exacerbated.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 21, 2012)

Omg!  My prayers go out to her husband, children, and family.  I  enjoyed her videos. I recently subscribed to her channel since doing my BC.


----------



## jenaccess (Oct 22, 2012)

So so so sad. I couldn't finish watching the video. I pray for her baby and family.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 22, 2012)

makeupvixen said:


> Hi ladies. I don't post much but I wanted to share this with you,
> 
> I'm TastiRedbone on YT and I have been in contact with LolaKinkz, who is also in contact with JCokes and we want to honor Dawnyele.
> 
> ...


 
Wow...this is shocking and very sad. I will most definitely be praying for the family.

I posted the link to Tastiredbone's video on my site and encouraged my readers to to view it and share it with others:

http://swanghairmagazine.com/2012/10/22/in-memoriam-of-dawnyele/


----------



## Sosa (Oct 22, 2012)

This is heartbreaking news, I feel for her family :-( 

So she died from heart-related complications? That's so sad. Pregnancy is a serious stress test for a mother and one reason is because, during pregnancy, blood (really plasma) volume can expand to up to 2x (!) the pre-pregnancy volume. 

This is a significant increase in workload for the heart. In a healthy woman, the heart is usually able to handle it but in an impaired heart... :-(


----------



## Krullete (Oct 22, 2012)

That is so sad!  I wonder whether this outcome might have been avoided if she had been able to stop working, and rest in the period leading up to the birth.

It is really a shame that so many pregnant women in the U.S. workforce must toil like workhorses or farm animals - working practically up to the moment that they "drop" their offspring!


----------



## alive (Oct 22, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Noooo..... Followed her from day 1 cos we have the exact same texture of hair.... and have been supporting each other thru our pregnancies.... she was 3 weeks ahead of me (pregnancy wise).... Oh God please... May her soul rest in peace....I feel so devastated... you know like if it happened to her, it could happen to me too with this whole pregnancy thing... I mean, how different was she from me?



May God keep you and bring you to a safe delivery, judy4all
May God protect you, your family, and baby. this is so sad. it will not happen to you in Jesus name. amen!


----------



## Lucie (Oct 22, 2012)

May she RIP and her family find the love and support they need to move on. My heart hurts for her though I did not know of her until today. Life IS indeed precious.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 22, 2012)

this makes me so sad.
i ran accross lolakinks video saturday or sunday(cant remember) and ever since ive been praying for dawnyelle. ive never watched any of her videos but i knew of her because of others on youtube.
this lets me know that life is all too short. you have to live to the fullest.
last year was one of the worst years of my life because i couldnt get pregnant(been trying for 3 years). and i just recently came to terms with the fact that i have to be happy whether i can have a child or not.
it never dawned on me that there were still complications with pregnancies in this day and age. i figured technology has come so far that everything with birth is always ok.

after this i know that maybe God is telling me its just not my time, maybe for many reasons, but also  because of complications that may happen.

may the Lord rest her soul in peace. and may her family find peace.

im about to cry right now because i know how important my mom is to me and i cant imagine what that baby is going to go through in life not having a mother. may the baby grow to be a healthy happy and well rounded adult.

Amen.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, this is beyond shocking!  My mind is racing like crazy.

So many questions running through my head.  Was she at the hospital giving birth when she had a heart attack or was she at home, had the heart attack and was taken to the hospital to save the baby?  I am just puzzled how in this day and age of technology and giving birth that that she could have died in childbirth.  Wasn't she monitored?  I just cannot believe this!!  When you give birth in the hospital, they monitor your baby closely and the mother's BP is closely watched..., I am in a daze/disbelief about how this could have happened to Dawnyele.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 23, 2012)

heartbreaking! may she RIP


----------



## Dabaddest (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow I've never heard of her but that is sad! Prayers go up!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 24, 2012)

My heart hurts and I didn't know her until today!

When one is active on youtube or any other platform on such an intimate level, you get a sense of a relationship with them. Just seeing 'youtuber died' shook me up a bit.


----------



## ojthomas (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP Dawnyele, My God this is so sad! I have only watched a few of her videos, and I am in shock! Man, life is so short. Cherish those you love because you never know. Brings things into perspective in regards to not taking life for granted! We never know the time, hour, or day that we might expire, again cherish those you love, and love like you have never loved. Despite her short time on earth she has touched so many life.  My prayers go out to her family! Now heaven has a beautiful angel.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 25, 2012)

Mystic said:


> Wow, this is beyond shocking!  My mind is racing like crazy.
> 
> So many questions running through my head.  Was she at the hospital giving birth when she had a heart attack or was she at home, had the heart attack and was taken to the hospital to save the baby?  I am just puzzled how in this day and age of technology and giving birth that that she could have died in childbirth.  Wasn't she monitored?  I just cannot believe this!!  When you give birth in the hospital, they monitor your baby closely and the mother's BP is closely watched..., I am in a daze/disbelief about how this could have happened to Dawnyele.



We have some of the worst rates of women dying during child birth, out of all the developed countries.  Same for infant mortality.


----------



## AlekHidell (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness how awful. One of my greatest fears is losing my new baby son or him losing me and/or dh.  That poor family. I didn't know or watch her, but I saw this is new posts. I'm thinking and praying for her family.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 25, 2012)

I did not know her, but a loss is devastating.  I ask GOD to send his guardian angels to watch over her precious baby she had to leave behind.  I ask GOD to send his comforting angels for her family to lean on.


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm so sadden by this news. I two was naiive and ignorant to the reality of dying from child's birth in this day in age with all the advancements in technology. 

May god bless her soul and take care of her family.
I can't imagine how they are feeling, but God is God and he will take them through this difficult and challenging time. 

 God bless


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 25, 2012)

May she RIP


----------



## janaq2003 (Oct 26, 2012)

A friend of mine almost died after childbirth from a coronary artery dissection. Pregnancy is nothing to play with. My heart goes out to her family as they have a long road ahead of them. So sad.


----------



## kryolnapps (Oct 26, 2012)

This is beyond sad...I subscribed to her youtube channel a long time ago and just watched her latest video. My heart goes out to her kids. I know how hard it is growing up without a loving mother...and she seemed so loving.


----------



## january noir (Oct 26, 2012)

How sad.  I didn't know of her before but that's heartbreaking.  I wish her child and the rest of her family my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 26, 2012)

She has grown home to Jesus. May God surround the family with healing in his wings.


----------



## browneyedgrl (Oct 26, 2012)

How sad :-(. RIP


----------



## irisak (Oct 26, 2012)

So sad. May she rest in peace in the arms of the lord. This is why I won't have anymore children. I was a very young mother and had severe preeclampsia with both pregnancies. Severe enough that I had to have 2 c-sections because my pressure was too high to induce my labor. Childbearing really can be a very risky thing and it's so sad that something so beautiful can be so dangerous.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## meecee (Oct 27, 2012)

I found Dawnyele's videos earlier this year and she instantly became one of my favorite YouTubers. My heart goes out to her family. May she RIP.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 27, 2012)

I had never seen her videos until this thread.  It's just awful to know she died in child birth and her baby will never know her.  She seemed like such a friendly person in her videos.  I hope her family can find peace.

My aunt (much older now) had an aneurysm at age 28 when she had her youngest son. I wasn't born yet but did once ask what was wrong with her since she is paralyzed on one side.  It's crazy to think women are still dying in child birth. 



irisak said:


> So sad. May she rest in peace in the arms of the lord. This is why I won't have anymore children. I was a very young mother and had severe preeclampsia with both pregnancies. Severe enough that I had to have 2 c-sections because my pressure was too high to induce my labor. Childbearing really can be a very risky thing and it's so sad that something so beautiful can be so dangerous.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## loved (Oct 30, 2012)

*Funeral yesterday*

http://www.lawrenceajones.com/fh/obituaries/obituary.cfm?o_id=1757957&fh_id=12047



> Dawnyele Partee, 33, of Independence, Missouri departed this life on Saturday, October 20, 2012. Dawn was born on July 30, 1979, to Marilyn Ellington and Donald G. Spann (Lorraine) in Gary, Indiana. She was preceded in death by her grandparents, John H. Ellington, Sr., Jackson Spann, Sr., and Juanita Spann, and father-in-law, Phillip D. Partee, Sr. After graduating from Roosevelt High School in Gary, Indiana in 1997, she moved to Independence, Missouri, and became Store Manager of Babies R US for fifteen years. She united in Holy matrimony in 2003, to Phillip D. Partee, Jr. They were blessed with nine years of marriage and two sons born to this union, Teyler and Zaylen. She was a member of The Canaan Worship Center. Dawnyele Partee leaves, mother, Marilyn Ellington; father, Donald G. Spann, Sr. (Lorriane); grandmother, Helen Ellington; mother-in-law, Olivia Gibbs; husband, Phillip D. Partee, Jr.; four sons: Teyler, Zaylen, Darren, and Treymon; one daughter, Ti’Aira; three brothers: Donald, Jr., Dane, and Danairo Spann; and a host of aunts, uncles, nieces, nephews, cousins, other relatives, and friends. Funeral Services for Dawnyele Partee will be held on Monday, October 29, 11:00 a.m. at Canaan Worship Center, 5333 Bannister. Visitation will be 9:00 a.m. until 11:00 a.m. at The Church. Interment, Twelve Gates Cemetery.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 31, 2012)

She's with Jesus now. I'll pray for her loved ones.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 31, 2012)

Today is the first time I've heard of her but it's still very sad and shocking. May she rest in peace.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 2, 2012)

I just found out about Dawnyele's passing yesterday. She is my absolute favorite YouTuber. We have the same hair type, she has taught me the most about how I should care for my natural hair. 

I took this news as if she was my actual friend who passed away. I plan to send her sons gifts during the Christmas holiday. Words can't express my utter shock and sadness.

ETA: 

"Yes, we are fully confident, and we would rather be away from these earthly bodies, for then we will be at home with the Lord." - 2 Corinthians 5:8 - (NLT)


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 2, 2012)

I didn't know of her but this is so sad. Her poor baby. I hope she and her family make it through this devastating time ok.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Nov 2, 2012)

May she RIP.  I feel so awful for her and her family.  What should have been such a happy time for her family has turned into an absolute tragedy.  I had a tough time being pregnant and one of my friends almost died during child birth, so stories like these make me afraid to get pregnant again


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just came upon one of her videos and left a comment and saw r.i.p in the comments and instantly got sad.  I never knew I could cry for someone i don't know (besides a child)


----------



## tomnikids3 (Aug 22, 2013)

I didn't hear of Dawnyele till this post but this is truly one of the most heartbreaking stories i have read.  Seeing her last Youtube video makes it even more heartbreaking.  

God bless her family and i hope they find peace in the lord. Dawnyele as earned her wings in heaven.


----------

